# Minimum Plan Requirements



## Code Neophyte (Jan 5, 2010)

Doubtless this has been discussed _ad nauseum _at the "old board", but I'm curious to know what you require for 1- and 2-family dwelling plan submittals.  At present, we do not do a residential plan review, and hence, have _way too_ lax requirements for plans.  Our state does not require that plans for these projects be prepared by a design professional, and the IRC's language such as "drawn on suitable material.." and "of sufficient clarity to indicate the location, nature, and extent...." are about as vague as it gets.

I'd like to hear what you require beyond the plot and basic floor plans.

Elevations?

Sections?

Roof and Floor Framing Plans (assuming prescriptive approach, and not using engineered products)?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 5, 2010)

Re: Minimum Plan Requirements

Residential Drawing Requirements

2006 IRC

Wall Section:*

	Show a complete foundation detail

	Size of footing and foundation wall (6” fdn requires professional engineering)

	Size of anchor bolts and location

	Exterior wall framing showing the size, spacing and dimensions

	Exterior wall sheathing showing the type and nail-off

Conditioned Crawl Space requirements:

	Show how the crawl space is to be conditioned or vented without exterior openings

Drainage

Show on the site plan proper drainage from the residence.  Final grade to be sloped 6 inches away from the residence within the first 10 feet or shall be directed away from the structure by a swale system

Basements:

All basements require an egress window.  Exception basements not exceeding 200 sf used for mechanical equipment

Floor Framing Details:

	Show the type of framing materials, size and spacing

	Floor headers

	Type of floor sheathing

	Show stair cut-out with framing details, if applicable

Roof Framing:

Stacked framed roofs systems, show the type of framing members, size, spacing and connections

Trussed roof system, provide professional engineering


----------



## vegas paul (Jan 5, 2010)

Re: Minimum Plan Requirements

Everything mtlogcabin listed, plus:

complete MP&E plans (yeah, I know, most of you don't require these!)

IECC compliance calculation

sections, elevations

roof/attic ventilation calcs and plans

electrical load calc

Basically, everything I would need so I could build it without calling the applicant... That's why they're called PLANS - because that's what you are planning to do... and then you are PERMITTED to do what the permit describes, based on the plans.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Re: Minimum Plan Requirements

Code Neo,

I drew some of my best house plans on the napkins at Applebees, but never submitted them for permits! :lol:

1)Stamped plot plan, 2)house plan with each level with wall design from foundation to roof, 3)stamped roof truss plan with layout,

4)I-joist plan layout, 5)permit application with valuation, 6)check for permit, 7)list of subs, 8)next of kin incase I gotta slap someone! :twisted:


----------



## High Desert (Jan 5, 2010)

Re: Minimum Plan Requirements

1. (2) Complete sets of legible building plans drawn to scale (1/4" or 1/8'=1'),showing conformance to the applicable local & state building codes. Lateral design details & connections must be incorporated into the plans or on a separate full size sheet attached to the plans with cross-references between plan location & details. For approved Master Plans, submit the stamped re-issue set with two additional sets of plans. Include 1 extra floor plan.

2. (2) Site/Plot plans drawn to scale (1" = 20') & the scale used noted on the plot plan.  The plan must show: North arrow, lot & building setback dimensions; property corner elevations (if there is more than 1-ft. elevation differential, the site plan must show contour lines at 2-ft. intervals for a distance away from the building); location of easements & driveway, access restrictions, street names, footprint of structure (including decks), location of wells/septic systems, utility locations, any known fill sites or landslide hazard areas, direction indicator, lot area, impervious area, existing structures on site & surface drainage(see Engineering requirements).  Please provide the percentage of the slope. Show location(s) and dimensions of driveway approaches and include wings (minimum cut width is 20',maximum  is 33' - see back of this form for details).

3. Foundation plan & Cross Section. Show footing & foundation dimensions, size & dept of all enlarged footing s for point loads, anchor bolts, any hold-downs & reinforcing steel, connection details, foundation vent size & location.

4. (3) Floor plans.  Show all dimensions, room identification, door & window sizes & locations, location of smoke detectors, water heater, HVAC equipment, ventilation fans, plumbing fixtures, balconies & decks 30 inches above grade, etc.

5. Cross sections(s) & details.  Show all framing member sizes & spacing such as floor beams, headers, joists, sub-floor, wall construction, roof construction.  More than one cross section may be required to clearly portray construction.  Show details of all wall & roof sheathing, roofing, roof slope, ceiling height, siding material, footings and foundation, stairs, fireplace construction, thermal insulation, etc.

6. Elevation view.  Provide elevations for new construction; minimum of two elevations for additions & remodels.  Exterior elevations must reflect the actual grade.  Full size sheet addendums showing foundation elevations with cross-references are acceptable.

7. Wall bracing (prescriptive path) and/or lateral analysis plans.  Building plans must show construction details & locations of lateral brace panels; for non -prescriptive path analysis provide specifications & calculations to engineering standards.

8. Floor/roof framing plans are required for all floors/roof assemblies indicating member sizing, spacing & bearing locations, nailing & connection detail.  Show location of attic ventilation.  For engineered systems, provide manufacture engineer stamped floor/truss design details.

9. Beam calculations. Provide two sets of calculations using current code design values for all beams & multiple joists exceeding prescriptive code requirements, and/or  any beam joist carrying a non-uniform load.

10. Compliance with Energy Table N1101(1) and Additional Measure from Table N1101.1(2). Additional Measure# _______.      For Commercial please obtain the Building Code Compliance Forms located at www.oregon.gov/energy/cons/codes/codehm.shtml and submit the required information.


----------



## JBI (Jan 5, 2010)

Re: Minimum Plan Requirements

What he said. :mrgreen:

Only substitute New York for Oregon.   

Seal and Signature required here anyway.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 6, 2010)

Re: Minimum Plan Requirements

We've learned that this is acceptable:

http://inspectpa.com/download/houseplans.pdf


----------



## JBI (Jan 6, 2010)

Re: Minimum Plan Requirements

:lol:  :lol:  :lol:

Jeff - Did you draw that yourself? Or was that an actual submittal?


----------



## mjesse (Jan 6, 2010)

Re: Minimum Plan Requirements

Nice Jeff!!

I had to print it out. Hope you don't mind the copyright infringement  

mj


----------



## rktect 1 (Jan 6, 2010)

Re: Minimum Plan Requirements

I think I reviewed Bobs cousins house here in Illinois once.


----------



## TJacobs (Jan 6, 2010)

Re: Minimum Plan Requirements

5.	Section R106.1 shall be amended to read as follows:

	R106.1 Submittal documents. Construction documents for new single-family dwellings, two-family dwellings, townhouse dwellings, duplex dwellings, additions to dwelling units above the first floor, modifications which alter the roof of a dwelling unit and alterations, repairs, expansion, additions and/or modifications to a dwelling unit of a substantial scope as determined by the Building Official, shall be sealed and signed by an Illinois licensed architect or structural engineer.

6.	Section R106.2 shall be amended to read as follows:

	R106.2 Site plan. The construction documents submitted with the permit application shall be accompanied by a plat of survey showing the size and location of new construction, existing structures, any floodplain or wetland areas and easements on the site and distances from lot lines. A plat of survey submitted for the construction of a new single-family, two-family, duplex or townhouse dwelling shall specify the top of foundation elevation proposed for the building based on the approved engineering plan for the subdivision in which the building will be located. In the event there is not an approved engineering plan for the subdivision in which the building will be located, the proposed top of foundation elevation shall be determined using best engineering practices.

Plan requirement handout found here:

http://www.algonquin.org/egov/docs/609831169478133.pdf


----------



## Min&Max (Jan 6, 2010)

Re: Minimum Plan Requirements

Site plan showing required sidewalks, elevations and setbacks have been met and a short spec sheet. I make them fix everything else that isn't right as we go. Stamps not required unless meets or exceeds maximum as dictated by state law.


----------



## mn joe (Jan 6, 2010)

Re: Minimum Plan Requirements

Hi everybody. I'm the new guy to the forum.I followed the old ICC board and got a lot of good info from all of you.I finally found this board and its nice to "see" all of you again,so I decided it was time to participate.So back to topic: I've been The BO in this mostly rural county for over 20 yrs.I've seen a lot of goofy plans.I once literally had a plan drawn on a napkin(from an old guy who had built here before).My predecessor didn't require plans from people he knew.I also once told an applicant that I needed plans and specs, so he came back with a scale model that he had built overnight! I figured that if he could build the model he could build the house so I issued the permit. the house turned out great, stick built hip roof and all! The point is the applicant has to show enough detail so that I can figure out what is going to be built,and if it meets the codes and zoning.I require a lot more documentation now, but it was more fun the old way.


----------



## JBI (Jan 6, 2010)

Re: Minimum Plan Requirements

mn joe - Welcome! Glad you found us, glad you've been helped in the past and even more GLAD you've decided to join in this time around. We could always use a few 'fresh faces' around here. good first post BTW.


----------



## Code Neophyte (Jan 6, 2010)

Re: Minimum Plan Requirements

Very unfortunately, we're closer to Jar's sample submittal than to TJacobs' amendment (how I wish we had the political support to go there!!).  As we are discussing this internally, I'm going to have a hard time selling anything that will add even the slightest degree of  _cost_ or _inconvenience_ to the builders.  And since there's not a statutory requirement for design, and the code is somewhat vague, the response to my plea that we need more submittals up front is "Why do you need all of that?  You inspect in the field and can identify deficiencies there".  Can you help me with the answer to that?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 6, 2010)

Re: Minimum Plan Requirements

Deficiencies (code corrections) cost a lot more money and time to fix then a simple house plan.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 6, 2010)

Re: Minimum Plan Requirements

Hence.......

Proactive = Economical

Reactive = Financial Hardship


----------



## jar546 (Jan 6, 2010)

Re: Minimum Plan Requirements



			
				John Drobysh said:
			
		

> :lol:  :lol:  :lol: Jeff - Did you draw that yourself? Or was that an actual submittal?


I drew it for the board to make a point.

Honestly, I often get permit applications with no supporting documentation at all.  Such as a description on the actual application itself that says "Build 2 story addition, 16 x 16."  AND NOTHING ELSE!  I ask for plans and they call a councilman complaining.  We have come a long way.


----------



## incognito (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: Minimum Plan Requirements

Being a minimalist when it comes to government involvement, I find an approach similar to M&M's the preferred route. At least I don't have to listen to contractors or homeowners whining about how "thats the way it is drawn on the plans so its the plan reviewers/your fault that it is built wrong".


----------



## JBI (Jan 7, 2010)

Re: Minimum Plan Requirements

Code Neo - "Why do you need all of that? You inspect in the field and can identify deficiencies there". Can you help me with the answer to that?

Because it is unreasonable to have the homeowner pay the contractor twice (or three or four) times to get it done correctly.

Because a complete record is necessary for a multitude of reasons, including court defense.

Because if I get run over by a truck while I'm out in the field and DIE, my replacement will need to know what the he<< is going on for the job.

Need more?


----------

